# US State House Of Representatives Wants Answers From Sony



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Source


You can find the full PDF in the source.


----------



## Ace (Apr 30, 2011)

DON'T WORRY, US GOVT. SONY IS WINNING!


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dear Sony,

You are in deep shit now.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 30, 2011)

boy oh boy
sony is getting what it deserves


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 30, 2011)

Pfft. What is the US Government going to do?


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Pfft. What is the US Government going to do?



They can get the FTC on them or even ban them from conducting business in the US.  Once a ban in the US happens the ripple effect will surely reach Europe leading to more bans.


----------



## Coto (Apr 30, 2011)

Federal investigation inside Sony Company...??


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 30, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Federal investigation inside Sony Company...??



Yes, unless Sony gives answers and cooperates.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 30, 2011)

!!!
Sony you are in hot water now


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody's going to get banned, lol. This is just a song-and-dance routine congress puts on to convince the American public that they're doing their job. I've seen this a million times. The next step is a member of Sony will be dragged out before Congress to testify -- just another photo-op to make Congress look good.


----------



## junkerde (Apr 30, 2011)

gotta say Karma's a bitch.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## trigger_ftu (Apr 30, 2011)

i read about this over at QJ this is nuts. sony screwed up and got sloppy. to top it off got cought with their pants down. thats what they get for thinking that their system was "unhackable".


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony could be banned if it's worse than we all thought and I do agree that this is also a big show for PR.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 30, 2011)

What answers to the HoRs want from Sony? Sony screwed up big time and they need to reimburse their customers for all these major inconveniences.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 30, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> DON'T WORRY, US GOVT. SONY IS WINNING!



Charlie Sheen is laying in a bed made out of crack with Bree Olson shaking his head, because he knows that they are in fact, not winning.


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 30, 2011)

haha sony got f***ed, well i do feel sorry for the customers though but seeing as no damage has been heard Sony brought this upon themselves


----------



## xDarkAngelx (Apr 30, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> What answers to the HoRs want from Sony? Sony screwed up big time and they need to reimburse their customers for all these major inconveniences.


And why's that? Sony doesn't owe you anything for their *free* service being down for two weeks.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 30, 2011)

i think he meant that they need to reimburse the customers for the data leak...


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 30, 2011)

xDarkAngelx said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that they owe nothing for their free PSN service being down, but they do owe people a lot for putting them in danger of identity theft.


----------



## yifan_lu (Apr 30, 2011)

This is unacceptable. Both the fact that they let the breech happened and the fact that they're not saying much.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 30, 2011)

xDarkAngelx said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSN Plus users will probably get a free month or two out of it, other then that no one else will get anything
or maybe they might offer a free PSN game (of their choosing) to all PSN users accounts that were created before the shutdown


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sony will take this as an opportunity to ban homebrew by saying that the breach would of never happened if laws that prevented people from hacking their console were stronger.


----------



## Stewy12 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sony are holding a press conference which may or may not give a few more details about all this crap......



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony is settin' to hold a press conference at 2pm Japan time, which is midnight here in the Eastern timezone. Kazuo Hirai, Chairman of Sony Corp., is scheduled to speak, laying it all out for us Sony customers.



http://ps3.dashhacks.com/2011/04/30/sony-h...ce-midnight-est


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 30, 2011)

gbatempfan1 said:
			
		

> Sony will take this as an opportunity to ban homebrew by saying that the breach would of never happened if laws that prevented people from hacking their console were stronger.


yeah im afraid of that but if they do i will never buy a Playstation product ever again


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2011)

IT ONLY DOES LAND IN DEEP SHIT!!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2011)

What can I say?

Hmm...

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

The US Government has 0 authority over Sony whatsoever, and as far as Sony's CEO's are concerned, they should send them a "Thank You" fax since now they have about 4 more sheets of toilet paper.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 30, 2011)

is it such a big of case to write a letter AND that it should be made public? shouldnt there be internal talks about the reasons and else. 77 million is a great number but the issue being made out of it is quite unnecessary (the way its done not the requirement of doing it)


----------



## iceissocold (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm wondering what there E3 press conference will be like this year now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2011)

if they even bother to show up


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 30, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...
That'll never happen. Ever.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 30, 2011)

they should've ended the letter with "Riiiiiidge Racer!"


----------



## gamefan5 (May 1, 2011)

ooooh. Sony is dead. This whole Consumers vs. Sony Is getting ridiculous. Next, I bet they're gonna ban Sony from selling products in US (YEAH RIGHT.) I don't exactly support them; we'll see what happens next.


----------



## Mesiskope (May 1, 2011)

in a alternate universe sony is in deep shit.
One love!


----------



## chrisrlink (May 1, 2011)

if they do get banned I'll roll over in my grave (when i do die)


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 1, 2011)

Remember everyone, SONY is not just a friggin game company, it's an electronics company first and foremost. They were already rich as hell before the PS1, and if their gaming sector fails (which I highly doubt) the effect will not be totally to the company as a whole.

As to this news, I'm sorta sick of all the Sony hate. Is anyone actually trying to look for the hackers, interrogate and sue them? Looks to not be the case. Yet everyone is still "HAHA SONY U LUZ U IDIOT UR FAULT" yet no one seems to be concerned about apprehending the people who ACTUALLY caused this.


----------



## machomuu (May 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Remember everyone, SONY is not just a friggin game company, it's an electronics company first and foremost. They were already rich as hell before the PS1, and if their gaming sector fails (which I highly doubt) the effect will not be totally to the company as a whole.
> 
> As to this news, I'm sorta sick of all the Sony hate. Is anyone actually trying to look for the hackers, interrogate and sue them? Looks to not be the case. Yet everyone is still "HAHA SONY U LUZ U IDIOT UR FAULT" yet no one seems to be concerned about apprehending the people who ACTUALLY caused this.


There are alot of people who are sick of the Sony hate, including myself.  Seriously, here's the formula:
Something *potentially* bad happens to Sony -> People start spamming about Sony being fu**ed.
It's really annoying.


----------



## ball2012003 (May 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Remember everyone, SONY is not just a friggin game company, it's an electronics company first and foremost. They were already rich as hell before the PS1, and if their gaming sector fails (which I highly doubt) the effect will not be totally to the company as a whole.
> 
> As to this news, I'm sorta sick of all the Sony hate. Is anyone actually trying to look for the hackers, interrogate and sue them? Looks to not be the case. Yet everyone is still "HAHA SONY U LUZ U IDIOT UR FAULT" yet no one seems to be concerned about apprehending the people who ACTUALLY caused this.


Finally someone who understands.


----------



## syko5150 (May 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is it potentially bad? It is bad period. Just because there is a possibility that credit card info was not stolen doesn't make up for the fact that personal information WAS stolen. There's a possibility that everyone's personal info including name, home address, birth date etc were sold to other people to use. I'm one of the people who will continue playing my PS3 and buying PS3 games, but that doesn't make up for the fact that a lot of people could lose their identity because of this situation. That is why everyone is making a big deal out of this. Once you lose your identity, it becomes incredibly hard to prove that you're the real person. Even if you are able to prove you're the original, what's to say that someone isn't going to attempt to use your information again in the future?


----------



## machomuu (May 1, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about this specifically, just a Sony incident in general.


----------



## syko5150 (May 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then in general I can understand where you and others are coming from. Sony does get a lot of unneeded hate, but with this situation they deserve all the hate they're getting. They were overly arrogant and let their guard down and now a lot of people could quite possibly be screwed.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 1, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just the fact that people are idiotic about this. Sure it would be fine to say "Sony committed an error on their part and deserve some sort of punishment.", however this "LOLLOLOLOL SONY FUCKED UP THEIR GONNA BURN LOLZ" is said by people who barely have a proper understanding of the situation. And what about the hackers? Haven't seen that many people say "I hate the hackers. Hope that they find the people who did this." A majority of the people just spew out a bunch of annoying and biased Sony hate.

I know that Sony committed a mistake on their part and deserves some sort of punishment, however the hackers are the ones who intentionally hacked Sony's database and took all the data. They deserve to get the most blame.

Some people don't even understand that Sony is NOT JUST A FUCKING GAME COMPANY.


----------



## syko5150 (May 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did i say that Sony was only a game company? I'm well aware that Sony makes other electronics, but Sony KNEW that hackers were targeting them and failed to provide protection to their consumers. Sure we can blame the hackers, but what should we do? blame EVERY hacker? We know that Sony is at fault for failing to protect their users so that's why people blame them and only them. If we knew who the hackers were we would blame them, but since that is an unknown people blame the ones they know are at fault. I still support Sony they're only human, I plan on continuing to buy their games and products, but it doesn't excuse the fact that this is largely Sony's fault for not providing better protection of this information.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> As to this news, I'm sorta sick of all the Sony hate. Is anyone actually trying to look for the hackers, interrogate and sue them?


Yes, Sony in fact hired a company to find them.  They said that.


----------



## Joe88 (May 1, 2011)

not only that but there is other investigations from the FBI and such


----------



## syko5150 (May 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they hire the security company to find out how this happened and have the FBI looking into who did it?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was Yogi bear. That's what happens when you keep databases in baskets.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 1, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game company thing wasn't targeted at you, it was largely for other posters.

Think about this, if no one hacked it in the first place, nothing would ever have happened. If a robber came into a bank, stole the money and went out of there, it is only partially the bank's fault, and largely the robber's. Since the robber stole the money in the first place, he is the one that authorities try to apprehend, and he is the one who committed a the crime, not the bank.

And even if the hackers are unknown, it's still their largely their CRIME. Sure we can blame it on Sony only partially, but in the end of the day, the criminals cause the crime. It only goes to show you that a large number of posters have some sort of blatant hate for Sony, one way or another. Sure blame is one thing, but hate? They don't deserve it.


----------



## DJPlace (May 1, 2011)

damn it... i hope psn will be back by the 5th... cause i'm not going sit around and twit my thumbs around and do nothing. why is the goverment getting involed who know's and who care's cause i don't plus poltics are a bunch of crap anyway with there lies and stuff. i hope rumor's are true about the 5th. if not i'm going go muk my muking couch to hell mother muker's... this is stupid... i've had enough so i'm done with this sony shit...


----------



## gameandmatch (May 1, 2011)

Sony, I feel bad for you guys. First the GeoHot incident and now this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 1, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> Sony, I feel bad for you guys. First the GeoHot incident and now this.


Sony were the ones behind the GeoHot incident.

This is also Sony's fault.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 1, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As already stated, it's partially the fault of Sony. It's largely the fault of the hackers. The system initially being cracked invited other hackers to get their hands into things. Hackers made it a point to watch how credit card info and the such was transferred; other hackers made it a point to exploit this because Sony didn't fix it? lolwut?

The hackers are why all of this is happening. If they had just left it alone, all would be fine. Instead the US Government is now making it a point to get their hands into this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2011)

yeah it's always the hackers fault.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



no it isn't


----------



## Sheimi (May 1, 2011)

Dear Sony,
Ahahahahahaha
~Sheimi

Oh wow Sony, have fun!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 1, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yeah it's always the hackers fault....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would this have happened had the system not been hacked? Would this have happened had greedy hackers not gotten their hands on the information that nobody outside of Sony should have ever seen?
When hacking causes this much damage, you've entered a dangerous zone, and it is almost completely the fault of the hackers. I'm not going to blame Sony because of over zealous, self-entitled hackers.

If you're going to hack, the least you could do is be courteous about it and not start sticking your hands through the bottom of the damn cookie jar.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2011)

if a guy left his front door wide open and he got robbed whos fault is it the burglers or the idiot who left his door wide open?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 1, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> if a guy left his front door wide open and he got robbed whos fault is it the burglers or the idiot who left his door wide open?



In this case, the door was hidden behind many walls, and the burglar made it a point to find and exploit the fact that it was open. The hackers made it a point to find and thieve this information.

/thread?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 1, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> if a guy left his front door wide open and he got robbed whos fault is it the burglers or the idiot who left his door wide open?


Lets think about this instead. If a guy left his door locked and enforced, and the burglar got in, who's fault is it that the robbery was committed? The burglar.

If a guy leaves his door wide open, and the burglar got in, who's fault is it that the robbery was committed? Still the burglar.

If the burglar wasn't there, even if the guy has his door wide open, nothing would have happened. So the burglar is the cause of the robbery. I mean powerful protection or not, it doesn't matter. If the burglar stole something, it's the burglar who did the stealing, not the guy who left his door open.


----------



## Dimensional (May 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The burglar would still be at fault, but everybody would also look at the one who left the door open and say he is an idiot for leaving the door open, and question if he did it intentionally. They would still go after the burglar and try him for breaking and entering, and theft of property, but if proven the man did this on purpose or refused to act upon warnings about how insecure his house was, he too would be in trouble for provoking the situation when it could have been avoided all together.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 1, 2011)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, the man did that. But should he be blamed like it was his fault more than the burglars? Not at all. That's exactly what a lot of people make it out to be, like it is Sony's fault more than the hackers. And their justification is based purely on hate and bias a lot of times.


----------



## NEO117 (May 1, 2011)

I'd say its more like. What if your neighbor told you to take care of his place for some time, then you leave the door open and go to your place to sleep. Next morning you find out it's been robbed... Who's fault is it that it was? Sure the burglars... but that burglar is a given, and he wouldn't have gone thru that door *IF YOU HAD CLOSED IT PROPERLY AND NOT LEFT IT OPEN LIKE A TOTAL RETARDED MORON WITH APPLE JUICE FOR BRAINS*.

Because this is *exactly* what happened here.

For you thick/biased people. No one's saying the hackers are not at fault, because no one is dumb enough to NOT notice this. However when you put your personal info in the hands of a company who brags about having "TEH 1337 SACURATEE EVAR" and then leaves that info in a txt file called "cc_numbers_DO_NOT_STEAL.txt" I think the company that fucked up deserves a big share of the blame. Just my 2 cents here.

I also have a PS3 and I enjoy it with or without PSN. Did you people forget about offline play? Single player? I remember in my day, we had something called split screen. It was this thing were the screen got split in 2, 3, or 4 parts (each one for each player) and we used more than one controller. Sure the size change was hard to get used to at first but get this: NO LAG. OH EM GEE! and you didn't have to worry about bad microphones or servers not working. Also, LE GASP. You didn't even need internet. Get together with a friend or two and try it...


----------



## godreborn (May 1, 2011)

it is largely sony's fault.  although both microsoft and sony said that their systems were unhackable, microsoft knew better and created contingency plans: ap 2.5, new disc medium, blowing the e-fuse to prevent jtagging.  and, of course, ENCRYPTING credit card numbers and personal information in case someone managed to cripple their system or network with hacks.  sony has nothing!  they were so arrogant that their system wouldn't be hacked that they didn't even encrypt anything.  the people at that company either must be arrogant to the point of stupidity or incompetent--take ur pick.


----------



## Dimensional (May 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Dimensional said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but you would still lose trust in that person because of that. Would you trust that person with your Xbox, or stuff, even if you just assumed it couldn't happen again? I certainly wouldn't. Heck, if I had stuff in that house and they got stolen, I would make that guy pay me back for that stolen stuff. It was his responsibility to keep them safe, and he failed. I would still demand blood from the thief, but I would still never trust that guy again with my things, or in this case, my personal information. I hope Sony gets their act together and stop screwing around with the things WE buy and use. They did this with their rootkit, installing that on obviously non-sony computers. That was a breach of trust back then, and what just happened breached our trust again.


----------



## machomuu (May 1, 2011)

...Can we please stop talking in analogy?


----------



## godreborn (May 1, 2011)

Dimensional, that is how probably how many will see it.  Developers may make the 360 the console of choice for both dlc and arcade games.  

I do have a hypothetical for those defending sony.  what if ur loved one was in a car accident and the air bag didn't deploy?  u find out later than the type of car they were driving had a problem with defective air bag deployment systems--would u hold the car manufacturer responsible?  although they weren't responsible for the accident, the failure of the air bag could have saved ur loved one's life.


----------



## Dimensional (May 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ...Can we please stop talking in analogy?


I'm just making the point that we trusted Sony with our personal information, even are Credit Card numbers, on the belief and their claim that it would be kept safe. Kept safe means they would do absolutely everything to protect their consumer information from fraudulent parties. They failed to live up to their end, and so we can't trust them with our personal information again. Not for a few years. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony puts a hiatus on all their game development for a while until they can regain enough trust from the public to do this again.

And @godreborn. If the manufacturer KNEW the airbags were defective, but did nothing about it, like a recall, then they would still be to blame because they failed to fix it. Just posting to help the point.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 1, 2011)

I'm not saying at all that Sony doesn't deserve some blame for all of this. They do in fact deserve some blame. However, I just feel that a lot of people who let out hate on Sony make it seem like the company is to blame on everything completely. I've read a bunch of these topics on a couple of other places and nearly everyone who comments lashes out on Sony like they're the ones who hacked PSN. Fanboys and idiots prefer to think that Sony should "BURN IN HELL". There are people stupid enough to think this was entirely Sony's fault. I barely see anyone get pissed off at the hackers. They're still the source of all of this shit.

Sony should get punishment, not nearly as much as the hackers though.

@ the post above me, they could just make a service that doesn't require any personal information. If that's possible.

Something here. If someone in your house decided to leave the door open, and a murderer came in and killed a baby, who should get the death sentence? The guy who left the door open or the murderer? I'm not saying the guy who left the door open deserves like, a few years in jail, but not nearly as harsh a punishment as the murderer.

The analogy with the car is incorrect due to the fact that there was no one there to represent the hacker. It's not complete, it's one sided. It's pretty much clear that car crashes would be the cause of an accident of some sort.


----------



## godreborn (May 1, 2011)

I personally think that most people just have a problem with sony's arrogant attitude especially in regards to the playstation 3.  since the playstation 3's announcement, sony has said a lot of things that really insult the intelligence of their fanbase.  and, they've relied too heavily on the name-brand of playstation, much like nintendo did with the n64 and now the 3ds, and expected people to purchase the system at any price regardless of launch lineup.  here we are, five years later, and they still continue with their arrogant attitude.  how much is the ngp going to be?  a million dollars!?  

there r some, including myself, who believe the lack of encryption is due to the sheer arrogance of sony.  we're sony and we never mess up--no one will ever be able to hack our system!  perhaps, the problem is a complete lack of competent management.  not just for the disregard of security, as the rootkits and lack of encryption would attest, but also for their PR tactics.  the only way sony can turn this around is to show the consumers that they've truly changed, and the only way that can happen is to hire new management.  they have a long track record of mistakes, most of them very recent.  how many chances r users going to give them before they just close the door on buying sony products ever again?  I'm not saying they shouldn't be given a second chance, but they keep making the same mistake over and over again.  and, through it all, they've had the same management team.


----------



## Koffdrop (May 1, 2011)

Guys, you're making comparisons of a luxury device to people getting killed. Get some perspective.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Because this is exactly what happened here."



If you have to make that assertion then that tells me your explanation alone doesn't stand up. Logically there's two groups of people that genuinely know 'exactly' what happened: the hackers and Sony. Neither of which would be divulging so-called 'facts' on an internet messageboard and incriminating themselves in any way.

And given by the sort of fud I've seen spread by hacker community recently ("we offered Sony the chance to buy back the data", "no data is encrypted"), not to mention Anonymous' childish morality pleas (yes, I am aware of their insistence of non-participation in this event) no objective adult can honestly take the word of one over the other. Unless they're adopting a side to support and declaring bias in doing so (in which case, bias and facts are always a mismatch of details).

Your security is as much your responsibility as anyone elses. Sony's databases are populated with data you have chosen to give them. To blame one party exclusively is to wilfully overlook the actions of all others involved in how data got into the hands of the hackers - including your own.

Your security begins with you.

/oldman rant


----------



## FireGrey (May 1, 2011)

All the haters are just loving this aren't they >.>


----------



## godreborn (May 1, 2011)

regardless of what sony gives their consumers, the fact still remains: "they fucked up...they either didn't care about their consumers or they didn't know what they were doing.  regardless, forgiving them is not an option unless ur stupid...since it's highly probably that u'll be fucked over again.  I have seen multiple companies, such as walmart for example, screw people over, give them some piece of junk item(s) or what to not to appease the situation, then screw them over again.  I suppose it's convenient for them that most people are damn stupid--otherwise they'd have a serious problem...


----------



## RNorthex (May 1, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> All the haters are just loving this aren't they >.>



i'm sorry for the innocent consumers
but if comes to sony

you bet we do


----------



## GranolaBar (May 1, 2011)

Oh Sony...if I were you, I'd just cooperate, give answers. You're in a deep hole right now. Every person in the world would be mad at you if the unthinkable would happen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Oh yeah make sure those hackers would not use those personal information. Everyone's in danger of invasion of privacy. Well it's up to you, Sony, to decide your fate.....

A person who is happy because of your cooperation with the government: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












A person who is mad at you because you didn't cooperate with the government:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  then after 1 week


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2011)

GranolaBar said:
			
		

> A person who is happy because of your cooperation with the government:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story,bro.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't Sony provoke the hackers in several ways? 

Then again this may be a totally different set of hackers than the just hardware hackers (OS back hackers).  

See where people coming from about how they didn't try as good as they could if it true about the unencrypted info.

Which as least showed they tried and it could have stop the hackers.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (May 1, 2011)

GranolaBar said:
			
		

> Oh Sony...if I were you, I'd just cooperate, give answers. You're in a deep hole right now. Every person in the world would be mad at you if the unthinkable would happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with your story lol, even thought i already switched into Nintendo hehehehe


----------



## chyyran (May 1, 2011)

Sony's gettin' some tough Karma for HASSILING WITH THE HOTZ! lul.
But I wouldn't be surprised if the US comes out of this with Sony as a government party


----------



## GranolaBar (May 1, 2011)

cyb3ritachi said:
			
		

> i agree with your story lol, even thought i already switched into Nintendo hehehehe


well i am a nintendo user. just knew this from my friend. i guess something's gonna happen...something that will affect the history of gaming.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I amusing right now:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









What I am not using right now:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







well good luck sony...


----------



## GranolaBar (May 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Cool story,bro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well this maybe a plot by sony (not likely)
you're right the hackers might be a different set of hackers. A GOOD SET at that one.
well i hope it will all be finished soon maybe next week or two.


----------



## Nollog (May 1, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> All the haters are just loving this aren't they >.>


I certainly am.


----------



## Devante (May 1, 2011)

You guys... ha... talking about did Sony provoke hackers and etc...

Actually Sony is the one who came up with this product...

The hackers are the ones who hacked it (i.e. their namesake duh) and unlocked it for everyone.

So I don't blame Sony for fighting for the very thing they created.

I'd do the same thing if in their position. Maybe not the exact same way but if I saw people hacking into my hardware, I'd try to do something about it. Especially knowing the MAIN (not only) reason is for piracy. 

My fellow pirates and regular old tempers alike... sometimes you have to accept the losses with the gains.


----------



## Maedhros (May 1, 2011)

Devante said:
			
		

> You guys... ha... talking about did Sony provoke hackers and etc...
> 
> Actually Sony is the one who came up with this product...
> 
> ...


You know... saying this on this forum, whose purpose is for people to look the next game they'll pirate for DS and wait for the next Nintendo hardware to be unlocked so they can use "homebrews" on it... it's like tackle a wall: maybe you'll destroy it, but who fuck'n cares?

BTW: I agree with you.


----------



## Mesiskope (May 1, 2011)

sony is too rich to get in trouble.
thats how the world works, the richer you are the more you can get away with.


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2011)

Tho they created it, it doesn't give them power to say and do everything want without suffering 
the consequence as in unencrypted info or taken away os.

If the info correct them saying something on the lines  "It not hackable" doesn't help either. 

Hacking =/= privacy 
Some people actually only do homebrew. 

With your logic they can just come up and smash your PS3 because they created. 

It not black and white.


----------



## Law (May 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> *People actually only do homebrew. *



Most of this website suggests otherwise.


----------



## Ace (May 1, 2011)

I don't see how people can call Sony stupid for calling their product unhackable. Nintendo have done the _exact same thing_ with their newest handheld. And yet we still don't have a hacked 3DS.
Now I know Nintendo isn't the same as Sony, but they're both gaming companies with products that have equal potential of being hacked.

And before we get into a discussion of who's responsible, let me say this, even if I might be wrong, in the clearest way my mind voices it to my concious: The hackers are faulty of robbing information that is illegal to obtain or sell, and have robbed it through illegal means (breaking laws and the PSN EULA). The company known as Sony is faulty of not providing adequate protection to its users at a time where the protection of the said product was being taken apart, for better or for worse. The users of Sony's services are retropectively at fault for trusting in a company that has flaunted a product with more features than it actually has, and entrusted various types of personal information through the EULA to the company. The EULA, in turn, is at fault for storing these kinds of informations on a server in the first place (type of TV used, disc inserted, almost all actions done on the product, etc.)

Rinse and repeat, and you have an evil circle based on what I described above. I think that the fact that all points lead to each other here (A->B->C->D->A->ad infinitum) is what frustrates people the most here: Everything is chewing down the users initally offered services. We can expect the company to rise again and break the evil spiral, as it is, but at the cost of a lost fanbase.

Another thing I noted today: I looked at Sony's stocks, ranging from the 20th to today. It seems the worth has dropped from ~30 USD to ~28 USD. Make what you will of that fact, but it doesn't look too great, if you take it from an economical standpoint.


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2011)

Did Nintendo say that or did someone took that out of context?

If so, they shouldn't have say that either...


----------



## Ace (May 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Did Nintendo say that or did someone took that out of context?
> 
> If so, they shouldn't have say that either...



They said that here.
And yet, no call to arms to hack it..... fun, eh?


----------



## Joe88 (May 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Some people actually only do homebrew.


yes everybody hacked their PS3 for the 3 pieces of homebrew that are just clones of other games


----------



## machomuu (May 1, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Most of this website suggests otherwise.


'Tis why he said *some* people.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

On one side we see Sony giving a "thanks" gift for waiting on the PSN outage, and on the other side this news. So what is actually happening??

1. Sony is safe and are giving away free gifts on PSN with PSN+ membership.
2. Sony is in deep trouble and yet they are giving away free gifts on PSN.
3. Sony is in deep trouble and that giveaway is false.

Which of the 3 scenarios is right?? Answer


----------



## Law (May 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 'Tis why he said *some* people.



He only changed his post after I called him on his idiocy.


----------



## machomuu (May 1, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> He only changed his post after I called him on his idiocy.


Ah, then I retract my statement.


----------



## Marlonguppy (May 1, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Dear Sony,
> 
> You are in deep shit now.


Dear Sony,
You got this message because you are in very deep shit now, you know what I'm talking about

-- The U.S. Government

And; The hackers who found this are also in deep shit (I think).


----------



## syko5150 (May 1, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> They said that here.
> And yet, no call to arms to hack it..... fun, eh?


THQ said that not Nintendo. Nintendo is quoted as saying they believe they can stop piracy not that it is 100% positive.


----------



## sphinx.djc (May 1, 2011)

So again I ask, will the US government, or ANY government for that matter, write similar letters and go after gas companies regarding the sudden jump in prices, just like this meager technical issue of hackers? I'm more concerned that a portion of my paycheque keeps being funded into gas bills, as opposed to someone getting my credit card (which has happened before) where I can easily make one phone call and rectify the issue with Visa on the spot.


----------



## rdurbin (May 1, 2011)

xDarkAngelx said:
			
		

> And why's that? Sony doesn't owe you anything for their *free* service being down for two weeks.



well there the matter of no access to psn plus, which is not free.  There is also a couple of games that require you to use PSN to play them online and have to pay a monthly fee for.  Examples I can think off hand are DC Universe Online and Free Realms (If using paid account), there may be others


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> He only changed his post after I called him on his idiocy.
> That what I meant. Misunderstanding =/= idiocy.
> 
> Ps3 need some time for homebrew to go rampant specially after the geohot case.
> ...



Thanks, now I didn't have to write that out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Oh and machomuu thanks for trying to defend me anyway.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 1, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Plus emulation of dead systems/games that wouldn't hurt the company.



Yes it would, considering almost every company is bringing back their older games through their own means of emulation. The Virtual Console, PSOne Classics, Xbox games on XBLA, releasing older games on Steam, it's happening a lot. As long as piracy is still legally piracy it can, in some way, "hurt" a company.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

Yeah I'll sit here and explain how piracy is not stealing until I'm blue in the face, but there's a marked difference between pirating a PSX game that you can't get anymore, versus pirating a PSX game that's available via PSN.  It's not like they even charge full price for all the games anyways, they often have sales down to $10 (or possibly less).


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Yeah I'll sit here and explain how piracy is not stealing until I'm blue in the face, but there's a marked difference between pirating a PSX game that you can't get anymore, versus pirating a PSX game that's available via PSN.  It's not like they even charge full price for all the games anyways, they often have sales down to $10 (or possibly less).




...it doesn't even matter if the games are available for sale or not. People don't seem to understand the principle of piracy.

A great majority of pirates buy the console depending on it's capabilities to be hacked or modded. They express no desire at all to buy the games. If the console was not hackable, they wouldn't BUY it in the first place. You're not loosing any sales - those sales are non-existant anyways. If anything, you gain some money since the pirate has to buy the console and occasionally will buy a title to have it on their shelf.

...and if they cannot pirate the console, they'll get ANOTHER console, fueling the competition's wallet.

...and if that cannot be done either, they'd sooner upgrade thier PC rather than paying for games. THAT'S how it works. *sigh*


Plus, as far as retro consoles emulation is concerned, like I said a hundred times already, not every country happens to be a state in the U.S. SOME countries give their citizens all the rights to use ROM's and ISO's of their previously purchased software, and Sony, Nintendo, Microsoft or whoever else can officially say bye-bye to their money. If I already *bought the game* a *decade ago*, I'll be the last person seen paying twice for the same thing.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 4, 2011)

Sony have just released their response.....

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/04/...epresentatives/



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * Sony has been the victim of a very carefully planned, very professional, highly sophisticated criminal cyber attack.
> * We discovered that the intruders had planted a file on one of our Sony Online Entertainment servers named “Anonymous” with the words “We are Legion.”
> * By April 25, forensic teams were able to confirm the scope of the personal data they believed had been taken, and could not rule out whether credit card information had been accessed. On April 26, we notified customers of those facts.
> * As of today, the major credit card companies have not reported any fraudulent transactions that they believe are the direct result of this cyber attack.
> ...



Interesting............


----------



## godreborn (May 4, 2011)

what I find laughable is that sony expects to prevent further intrusions even though they really don't know what information was stolen nor how the security was breached in the first place...correcting a problem without knowing the cause--great logic sony!


----------

